# Stratford on Avon



## jagmanx (Aug 18, 2017)

3 car parks here.

This one looks best
CU3  Stratford-upon-Avon 3 (Warwickshire)

Any advice welcome

Looking for 1 night (Wed) before the Henley in Arden meet
Maybe arrive 4pm and leave about 10am
Any charges ?
*
Argh nogo Height barrier ?*


----------



## GinaRon (Aug 18, 2017)

apparently you can overnight at the Leisure Centre, I believe there is a small charge.:wave:


----------



## Admin (Aug 18, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> 3 car parks here.
> 
> This one looks best
> CU3  Stratford-upon-Avon 3 (Warwickshire)
> ...



Yes, height barrier.

The leisure centre is the best option.


----------



## maingate (Aug 18, 2017)

It is £15 a night at the Racecourse campsite. Lovely spot with good dog walks.


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 18, 2017)

Stayed at the leisure centre a few times now, all good. Free with blue badge but maybe a fiver without?


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 18, 2017)

Admin said:


> Yes, height barrier.
> 
> The leisure centre is the best option.



Streetview shows a sign with 2m height restriction.

Is there now a physical barrier?


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 18, 2017)

Been a few times at the rear of the leisure centre 2 pound 4pm to 8am quite a few campers at times


----------



## r4dent (Aug 18, 2017)

Another vote for leisure centre.  

They have daytime toilets that you can use which is always a plus point.

Up to 30 mins	0.10p 
Up to 1 hour	£1.00
Up to 2 hours	£2.00
Up to 3 hours	£3.00
Up to 4 hours	£4.00
Up to 9 hours	£6.00
Up to 12 hours	£8.00
Up to 24 hours	£10.00
Up to 72 hours	£20.00
Evening 4pm - 8am	£2.00
Blue badge holders and motorcycles	Park for free


----------

